# Free Patterns Alert



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I have posted a new Freebie Pattern Package which includes 4 small quilt square motifs, 4 large quilt square motifs, and 3 star border motifs. Plus you will find fabric idea samples and a simple Nine Patch quilt layout for your personal use.

While it is gears towards quilt batik stamping, wallpaper stencils, and scrap booking I though you might enjoy them.

So please visit LSIrish.com, my blog, or ArtDesignsStudio.com, my web store, to snatch your free copy.

Happy and safe 4th everyone.

Opps, PS, we still have our characters free pattern package up at the web store. So grab a copy of that one too.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, Susan!

Claude


----------

